# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zyprexa en geheugen

## grandeyann

Heeft iemand hier ervaring met zyprexa en leren? Kun je goed leren als je dit middel gebruikt? In mijn geval, merk ik gewoon op dat leren niet langer hetzelfde is, volgens mij komt het door dit middel. Ik kan niet goed leren en me niet goed concentreren. Ik vergeet vaak wat ik leer, ik snap er helemaal niks van.

----------


## sofia123

Deze ervaring heb ik ook gehad met zyprexa, waarvoor neem je het als ik vragen mag?

----------

